

Heed the warnings in extreme weather –or risk losing Earth - mooreds
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/blog/2014/jan/31/climate-change-extreme-weather-earth

======
jussij
> or risk losing Earth

Surely that title should read 'or risk losing humanity'?

Mother Earth will be going no where any time soon.

It will continue to orbit the sun long after humanity has brought about it's
own destruction.

Moreover, Mother Nature really does not give a shit if we ignore the warnings
she offers us.

Long after we have brought about our own self-destruction, life will continue
on just fine without us.

Just wait a few hundred million years and a new species will have immerged and
it will probably be making the same fatal mistakes we are making today.

In the end, life will continue with or without us and Mother Nature and Mother
Earth will not miss us one bit.

